# The benefits of N Scale?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I know that one of them is the ability to run long trains, but what other stuff can they do? Not all of them can easily be equipped with sound, even if they're dcc.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Benefit; small, you can have a nice layout in a small area.
Negative; Harder to put cars on track that larger scales but plastic devices are available to aid.
small flaws in track can cause problems; derail, loss of power. All IMO; Don
P.S. i do have N scale. once you get everything working correct problems are no different than other scales.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One more negative would be that everything is hard to see or handle or work on if your eyes are old. 

A big plus like Don said is you can have a larger layout with the smaller trains.
The electronics I don't know about.

I like my small N layout, it is 35" x 48". This my sister made it, it used to be a country town. After I traded with my nephew for more N I took her town down. I just threw all these buildings on, it took me 5 mins. 

This right now is too small for me. 
I need to expand. 












My N thread if you want to look.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158


----------

